# Guess the morph



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

What morph do people think this one is


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

i dont know anything about leos 

but im gonna take a guess is it a sunglow ?

Aiden


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I was told it is a possible aptor


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

hybino i think cos sunglows don't have spotty heads but that may be total and utter rubbish cos I know nothing haha x


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

same here i just took a guess then i searcher sunglows and they are more orange looking.


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

what are its eyes like?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Its either Tremper Albino Enigma or Nova.

Not Sunglow or APTOR or Hybino.


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

nuttybabez said:


> Its either Tremper Albino Enigma or Nova.
> 
> Not Sunglow or APTOR or Hybino.


i agree


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks nuttybabz.:2thumb:


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

amel corn snake


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Its more leucistic (Patternless)


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Cb12 Leucistic Leopard Geckos (Patternless) - YouTube :2thumb:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

patterkillar said:


> amel corn snake


What as this got to do with this thread.Should have gone to spec savers.


----------

